# KDub's Grand Daddy Purple Grow



## K Double (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I'm sure many have noticed that *Ken* has released Grand Daddy Purple in *seed* form _(So much for clone only)_...

I got these a couple of weeks ago from _*the attitude*_ and I have already germ'd em *(as of 3/6)*.  I lost a bean out of the pack of 10 _(go figure)_  so I only started with 9 beans.  I got a fairly respectable 7 out 9  germ rate and it probably would have been better, but I had some issues  with temps not being where I'd normally like them.

I will be  going organic with these as I always do.  I veg under 400MH & I'm  using a 2 part HF, 1 part coco & 1 part perlite mix.  I haven't  decided on what nutes I'll be using but I will probably going with AN...

Stay tuned...


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Vrry nice!, pulling up my chair!
what kinda setup space wise?

green mojo for a very purp grow!


----------



## K Double (Mar 18, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Vrry nice!, pulling up my chair!
> what kinda setup space wise?
> 
> green mojo for a very purp grow!



These will veg in a 4x4x7 under 400MH...  I plan to flower under 1200HPS but that wont be for several weeks

Stay tuned....


----------



## K Double (Mar 18, 2012)

_Oh and by the way...  Let me post this now because I do not want my thread to full of non-sense.  Yes there is Ken's Cut of GDP...  Thats obvious he created the strain...  And these beans come from Kens GDP.  Please don't fill up my thread with garbage related to GDP being clone only.... TY!_



			
				http://granddaddypurp.com/grand-daddy-purple/ said:
			
		

> Grand Daddy Purple was founded and introduced into the Bay Area by Ken Estes in 2003. Soon after it&#8217;s introduction the medical marijuana strain took the California Collective scene by storm. The demand was so high for Grand Daddy Purple that not all collectives in California that wanted to carry the strain were able to at that time.
> 
> This is precisely when the nomenclature problem commenced- medical marijuana growers of all walks of life soon started calling any bud that had the slightest coloration of purple Grand Daddy Purple or GDP. With inferior growers claiming that they had the Grand Daddy Purple &#8220;GDP&#8221; strain, collectives across the state of California started incorrectly referring to these inferior strains as Grand Daddy Purple.
> 
> ...



*Any questions about GDP, Just ask the man yourself.*


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2012)

I am also growing GDP from seed but not Ken's beans. Mine is OJD's S1. So he took 2 clones of gdp and reversed 1 and made it a male, then bred them.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 18, 2012)

K Double said:
			
		

> _Oh and by the way... Let me post this now because I do not want my thread to full of non-sense. Yes there is Ken's Cut of GDP... Thats obvious he created the strain... And no GDP is not "clone only" if you have been told that then you have been misled & misinformed._
> 
> 
> 
> *Just ask the man yourself.*


 
So full of it it's laughable. Believe what you want....but it is not the truth.
He did not create the strain. GDP has been around since '97. Estes "claimed it" when he opened his club. He got a good cut and rebranded it, same cut as the original gdp. 
Original gdp is clone only. 
Makes me ill when I read the hype.


----------



## Carlo (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys on the West Coast got it pretty good when your discussing strain origins, Ken B.(whoever he is), and well-known clubs. I'm jealous. Here in the Arizona desert, we're struggling with just being able to grow a couple of quality ounces. Anything remotely purple here is considered to be of superior quality.  Yesterday, I planted 6 Purple Wrecks from Reserva Privada. Maybe I can start being Arizona's version of Ken B. or maybe one day even of NorCalHal.


----------



## K Double (Mar 22, 2012)

_*NorCalHal:*  Thanks for your opinion... I'll be sure to refer to it when I make future bean purchases....  Seriously though, keep the ** outta my thread...  TY!_

Moving along.

Here is an update. As I mentioned in the above posts I ended up with 7/9 from germination. I'm running these organic under 400MH. Here's a couple shots after about 10-11 days.

So far, so good. There two that obviously are slower but other than that, I like the development so far. I am also having some temp issues (damn early spring), no biggie. I've got cool tubes coming next week

Stay tuned....


----------



## Maximlis (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your idea. Really nice description.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 22, 2012)

K Double said:
			
		

> _*NorCalHal:* Thanks for your opinion... I'll be sure to refer to it when I make future bean purchases.... Seriously though, keep the ** outta my thread... TY!_
> 
> Moving along.
> 
> ...


 
Don't Hate...appreciate. I speak only truth my ill informed friend. If you want to copy and paste more crap from his website...feel free. It doesn't make it so.

If you want some real GDP pics, let me know, i'm cutting down gdp next week.

The reason I corrected you is that you are spewing false info.


----------



## K Double (Mar 23, 2012)

_*NorCalHal:*_ I guess you don't get it... do you?  Well, allow me to explain.  For starters, we are not friends and you have not corrected any one. Your GDP history lesson has no factual merit, plus your arrogance is sickening.  

Now, I'm sure that many people here at MP love your work and value your opinion.  I can say that, after reviewing some of your threads I have come to the conclusion that you are a fraud.

*To Any One reading this here is proof of NorcalHal's character, you be the judge. This quote comes from the horse's mouth (lol!) in his Seeds Suck thread...*



			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> One thing you have to understand is that with the exception of Blue Sky, *all clubs* get thier *Clone Stock from thier membership.* What this means is that *any yahoo* can go into a club and *sell clones* and *tell the dispensary* owner *whatever* they like *as far as what strain it is.*
> *I know this firsthand* as *I was a part of this* at an old club in Oakland back in '97. *If I was short 15 clones in a tray of say Trainwreck, I would throw in 15 clones ofd whatever else I had and call it all trainwreck, as it was just easier and noone ever complained*, as it was the only game in town at the time.



Now whats really laughable is you *have the nerve * to give out *lineage history* to anyone considering *you sold fake clones* to the clubs in which you were a member.

Because of your own admissions, you don't deserve to be a member of *any* marijuana forum and this will be my last response to you. I hope that you take an opportunity to reflect and remember that I don't care about anything you have to say.  

*Now you have been corrected.... Phony....*

**My GDP beans are from Ken Estes, any condescending comments will be met with the same aggression.**


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 23, 2012)

That was over 10 years ago.  Everything has changed alot since then without a doubt.   Hal is one of the most respected members on this forum for good reason.  He grow the dank and does it well.


He DEFINITLEY deserves to be a member here at mp.  Noobish no it alls not so much.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Go somewhere else with this aggression K Double. Dont join as a member and assume you run it all. We dont need this kind of attention. No one cares what your preaching, you have 15 posts and joined 2 months ago. If you going to act like a kid, we will ban you as if you were a kid.


----------



## K Double (Mar 23, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> That was over 10 years ago.  Everything has changed alot since then without a doubt.   Hal is one of the most respected members on this forum for good reason.  He grow the dank and does it well.
> 
> 
> He DEFINITLEY deserves to be a member here at mp.  Noobish no it alls not so much.



Noob my a s s...?  You mean new to MP...  I'm in no way new to growing...  Been doing this for many moons son & I've been on many other forums over the past decade from IC, THC, RollItUp, Canna, CC & many others...  I've done test grows for breeders as well...  And you can easily check....

And NorCalHal's ability to grow marijuana is not in question...  Jack a s s!

But I bet you bought some of those fake a s s clones...  

You can't vouch for some one who admits to selling fake clones to clubs and trolls other threads with their so called "superior insight"...  It's like saying I was a snitch 10 years ago but now I've changed and let me give some of my advice (lol!)

I see why it took me 10+ years to find MP oh wait MP hasn't been around that long....



> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 23, 2012)

Ha. Please just leave our forum now.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 23, 2012)

The way you come in slamming respectedc members,  and cursing around the rules. You fit it much better somewhere like rollitup like you mentioned.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

AGREED! Please find another home.


----------



## K Double (Mar 23, 2012)

To any one....

I never once trolled any of NorCalHal's threads nor did I ever spam any other thread here at MP...  I started my thread and a respected member who has admitted to selling fake clones and not having any seedstock experience spams my thread...

I also asked people to not post any garbage in my thread but some people can't help themselves...

If you wanna ban for merely pointing out the obvious fact that your so called respected member is a phony.  

Do what you have to do...  

Some of the people in this place remind me of dealing with Ripz or THC Farm...  Is Logic some where behind the scenes...?

Now if there is any thing left to say please save it...  

I'd like to continue my thread...


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Theres a polite way....and then theres the other way. 
Everyone here at MP has the best intentions, I can gather that much by being a member here for over 6 years. Over that time many people have cluttered out forum with mean, hateful and misinformed posts.It won't be tolerated. I wouldn't be here if it was. Be respectful and take others helpful advice/criticism. No one here is looking for a fight, believe me. If so, report them, dont make the situation worse.

Good luck with your GDP. Ill be watching if we can get this journal back on track.


----------



## mountain man (Mar 23, 2012)

Mendocino County Purps has been around ALOT longer than you all know.....
  There, is the origin.


----------



## K Double (Mar 23, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Theres a polite way....and then theres the other way.
> Everyone here at MP has the best intentions, I can gather that much by being a member here for over 6 years. Over that time many people have cluttered out forum with mean, hateful and misinformed posts.It won't be tolerated. I wouldn't be here if it was. Be respectful and take others helpful advice/criticism. No one here is looking for a fight, believe me. If so, report them, dont make the situation worse.
> 
> Good luck with your GDP. Ill be watching if we can get this journal back on track.



My intentions are as forthcoming as anyone else here at MP.  I started a grow journal, nothing else.  I am more than open to any advice or information regarding growing marijuana because there is no such thing as knowing it all.  I am not in anyway trying to pick fights with members, and I have asked members to not post garbage in my thread.  I'd much rather talk about Tebow going to the Jets, or Manning going to the Broncos than debate the lineage of a particular strain.

I also hope that this thread can get back on track... For those that might be interested...


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck with your GDP grow, green mojo your way bro.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 23, 2012)

K Double said:
			
		

> _*NorCalHal:*_ I guess you don't get it... do you? Well, allow me to explain. For starters, we are not friends and you have not corrected any one. Your GDP history lesson has no factual merit, plus your arrogance is sickening.
> 
> Now, I'm sure that many people here at MP love your work and value your opinion. I can say that, after reviewing some of your threads I have come to the conclusion that you are a fraud.
> 
> ...


 

Ahhh So you thinks u b educated.

I appreaciate you spending the time and looking into my past posts. Maybe  you will learn something.

I speak only truths. I corrected you because you fell into the hype machine, and bought it hook line and sinker. It makes no difference to me, except you keep touting Ken as the father of GDP, which is a lie.

For all you ranting, you come up with calling me a fraud. Now that is laughable. You really have no idea son.

As far as selling clones mislabled. Heck ya, I did. It was the wild west. It wasn't even about strains back then, it was just about the ability to supply clone stock to the one club in Oakland that was ran by Rosenthal himself. He was the other clone vendor, who did the same thing as me, and everyone else who sold clones, and herb for that matter.
It took many years for the market to come clean.
I have absolutly no regrets at all. In fact, it helped me appreciate and seek out the truth behind many strains.

Mountain Man has it correct. Mendo purps started it all. It wasn't until the 209 blew it out that it became crazy popular. So laugh all you want. We are the ones laughing. I too am in the 209 Mountain man.

What it all comes down to is Estes is a fraud. Do your homework and you will see he was chased out of Berkely for being a clown, an unreputable clown who caused alot of Drama back in the Day. Now he has a new website conning more fools. Man, the sheeple will believe anything nowadays....

I am not hating on you bud. Quite the opposite. If you want to beleive Estes, that is your choice.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is some local info on your Boy Ken.
Hope you take the time to read it and you will see.

hXXp://www.eastbayexpress.com/ebx/when-pot-clubs-go-bad/Content?oid=1068009


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2012)

i bought a flat of "KEN's GDP" once....it was crap.  hal gifted 3 mothers of GDP that i had previously grown myself and got nothing but praise from all who sampled..HAL will not steer you wrong. he has helped me just about every step of the way since i moved to his city and has taught me more in the last year than i knew before. he may come off as kinda jerky sometimes but he DOES know what he's talkin about. out here, if you try to change a strain name you will get called out on it because folks around here know their stuff. KEN's is KRAP.


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2012)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i bought a flat of "KEN's GDP" once....it was crap.  hal gifted 3 mothers of GDP that i had previously grown myself and got nothing but praise from all who sampled..HAL will not steer you wrong. he has helped me just about every step of the way since i moved to his city and has taught me more in the last year than i knew before. he may come off as kinda jerky sometimes but he DOES know what he's talkin about. out here, if you try to change a strain name you will get called out on it because folks around here know their stuff. KEN's is KRAP.



QFT.  Especially the jerky part


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess KDub has left us. I see him lurking...but no posting. Some folks can't handle the truth.


----------



## K Double (Mar 29, 2012)

Quick update...

Unfortunately, I had a 400w ballast go out in my veg tent...  I had to replace it with a 250w temporarily. I got new pics from the grow and I will get them up this weekend.  I'm waiting on a new ballasts.

Stay tuned...

PS...
If you are thinking of me, I'm truly flattered...


----------



## K Double (Apr 2, 2012)

Another small update is upon us.

Despite an enormous amount of hate and negativity, this thread must go on.

Pics are from Mar. 28th, roughly 3 weeks, and since have been re-potted. I have also started to feed them as well.


----------



## K Double (Apr 2, 2012)

Moving along...

Here are some pics (Apr 1st) since re-potting...  I have started to train these early...  According to the breeder pack they are 100% indica so I didn't want to waste any time letting them get to rigid...  I'd like to get some nice growth from em'

So far, so good.  They have a real dank smell and I will probably go 8-10 weeks on the veg for these...

Oh by the way, I'm keeping it real simple, 3 part soil mix containing HF, Coco & Perlite...  and some FF nutes...


----------



## k0rps (Apr 2, 2012)

Plants are looking good, K Double.
Are you using the HF 5-5-5?

Coco is the way to go! :cool2:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 2, 2012)

Good lookin goilz (hopefully/fingers x'd) you got there. Will you keep some pollen from the healthiest males, too? That's be nice to make some more seeds for yourself. Just a thought. Can't wait to see those GDP budz, bud :aok:

Keeper dank,

eace:,

7ge


----------



## K Double (May 2, 2012)

Whats up people?

Its been a while but here is an update from a couple of weeks ago.  I took some pics on Apr 11th (35 days veg) but I have been going through a lot of bull **** outside of growing and have had to direct my time towards straightening out those issues.

Moving along I have also flipped the switch on these as of Apr 27th.  And there will be more info posted on the grow as soon as I can get time to do so.  

Like I said earlier I have been having some unseen issues and I have not been able to tend to my garden as I would like.  I will update this thread asap.

I will also say this, these plants have vegged til sex'd & I have 5 females / 2 males however, I had to take cuts from 2 of the females and scrap those 2 moms because of unseen issues that have prevented me from providing the type of care that I would have liked to give them.  Never the less, the cuts from the 2 females have rooted and this thread will go on.

I am flowering under 1000hps in a 5x5x7 tent.  Still, I am keeping things very simple & everything will be grown in a soil mix, 4 parts, FF, OF, Coco & Perlite as well FF nutes. 

Please stay tuned...


----------

